# Small Bowel Repair



## nyyankees (Feb 7, 2012)

Looking for a CPT code for small bowel repair? Thanks..


----------



## acbarnes (Feb 7, 2012)

It depends on why and how you repair the small bowel: 44602 (Suture, Single Rpr), 44603 (Suture, Multiple Repairs), and 44120 (resection and anastamosis). I would need more information for guidance. 

Anna Barnes, CPC, CEMC, CGSCS


----------

